# Probleme nach Absturz



## Der Schpammer (29. Juli 2010)

Abend,
Gestern habe ich, oder vielmehr mein Bruder seine Komponenten für den PC Marke Eigenbau geliefert bekommen. Heute wurde das nette Gerät auf Herz und Nieren getesten, doch nach ca. 40 Minuten Crysis auf vollen Einstellungen ist der Rechner einfach hängen geblieben und abgestürzt.
Danach wurde automatisch rebootet, jedoch hielt die Meldung "Warning: EES is turned off..." das System auf und konnte somit Windows nicht starten, stattdessen wurde ein weiterer reboot durchgeführt. Ich habe dann schnell gegooglet, was diese Meldung zu bedeuten hat. Im Bios soll man USB eingabegeräte aktivieren, sofern welche vorhanden sind (was bei meinem Bruder auch der Fall ist)
Ok, dann neustart, jetzt will Windows natürlich wissen, ob ich im Abgesicherten Modus starten will, habe jedoch ganz normal starten lassen. Sobald das Windows Logo erscheint friert der PC ein und rebootet wieder. Ok, dann im Abgesicherten Modus. Hier konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen.

Sehr eigenartig ist jedoch, das die GTX 480 im Idle, also auf dem Desktop ohne irgendwelchen besonderen sachen nur 45°-50°C erreicht und während dem Spielen ist auch kein Lüfter zu höhren, wie ich es von meiner HD 4870 kenne.
Ich hoffe uns kann jemand Helfen, da ist halt Ende mit meinem PC Latein (das besteht eh nicht aus sooo viel wissen)

Edit: Wir haben mal eine andere Grafikkarte reingebaut, das ergebnis ist faszinierend... die kleine 8400 GS lässt das System laufen. Danach nochmals die GTX 480 rein, der Lüfter dreht sich.

Jetzt noch die Komponenten:
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 790FXTA-UD5
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 480
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (CT2KIT25664BA1339) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Netzteil: Silverstone ST85F-P (850 Watt)
DVD Lauftwerk: LG Super Multi DVD Rewriter GH24
Das Gehäuse ist das AeroCool CyborgX mit 2 Seitlichen lüftern, ist also immer Frischluft im Gerät 

Hat jemand einen Plan, woran das liegen könnte? Warum ist die GraKa im vergleich zu den Tests im Internet so kühl und leise? Kann es eine Überhitzung der GPU sein, die den PC lahmlegt?


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

Moin

Erstmal die üblichen Verdächtigen ausschließen:

- Alle Stecker dran? (Auch bei der Grakka??)
- Besteht die Möglichkeit die Karte in einem anderen PC zu testen?
- BIOS schon mal aktualisiert? 
- CMOS-Clear gemacht?

Idee:

- Grafiktreiber neu installieren
- Chipsatztreiber aktualisieren


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Juli 2010)

Stecker sind am Board (der Breite und der 8 pin), Graka 8 + 6 PCIe, Laufwerk und Festplatte jeweils 1 S-ATA Stromstecker.

Die Karte könnte ich vllt. in meinen PC bauen, jedoch müsste dann auch das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden...

Bios: Ok, ist nur dumm, dass GIGABYTE das BIOS nur mit passender exe zum Download anbietet. Also müsste ich im Sicheren Modus installieren, aber ich weiß nicht, ob diese zusätzliche Belastung des Boards zu einem Absturz führt.

CMOS Clear: ok, das könnte ich noch versuchen


Grafiktreiber und Chipsatz: Grafik kann ich schon nochmals draufschmeißen, Chipsatz technisch habe ich auf AMD.com nix gefunden (vllt. bin ich auch nur zu dumm )

Am Mittwoch waren alle Komponenten da, da lief der PC von ca. 15 Uhr bis 21 Uhr. Gestern lief er von 8 Uhr bis kurz vor 18 Uhr, es waren zwar auch Neustarts dazwischen, aber er hat sonst ununterbrochen Daten von Festplatten hin und her geschubbst. Dann waren noch eine Stunde GTA IV und danach gleich Crysis mit 40 Minuten bis zum Absturz.

Schonmal Danke, werde es heute versuchen, aber die Grafikkarte baue ich erst als Letzte Option um, da es ja auch am NT liegen kann, die 8400 (oder wars die 8500) GS hat ja keinen Seperaten Stromstecker. Zudem wäre das mit den ATI Treibern bescheiden, dann sind wieder Treiberreste On Tour und mein System will auch nichtmehr.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

Ok... Dann teste das mal... Und meld die Resultate...


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Juli 2010)

So, hier sind die Ergebnisse:
PC vs. User: 3:0

Also, CMOS Reset: Keine Chance
GrafikTreiber neu drauf: NÜXXX
Chipset aktualisieren: gibts nicht! Selbst auf der GIGABYTE CD ist kein chipsatztreiber vorhanden!
Bios Update: sinnlos, ist Version 2 (es gibt 3) die neuste ist eine BETA
Stecker sitzten alle.

Ich Downloade mir mal einen PC Hardware check, vllt. findet der einen Defekt

Heute durfte ich mich auch mit dem Telefoncomputer von Microsoft rumschlagen, Registrierung von Windows bei der 2. Installation... (komisch)
Immer nachdem ich dann die Registrierung abschließen wollte, ist der Rechner ausgegangen. Jetzt habe ichs endlich geschafft und habe sofort den PC runtergefahren, damit er endlich speichert.

Nach dem CMOS Clear habe ich übrigens eine Meldung bekommen, dass der PC nicht normal starten kann, da die Komponenten übertaktet sind, da stand dann auch alles dran, aber es sind die vom Hersteller angegebenen Taktraten.

Nachtrag: Ich denke, dass es eine Software Sache ist. Windows läuft ja im Abgesicherten modus ohne Probleme. Auch der Start geht ja, bis zu dem Punkt, an dem Autostart Programme und Treiber geladen werden. Kann das sein, das die Programme den PC zum Absturz bringen (ohne Bluescreen)


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2010)

> Chipset aktualisieren: gibts nicht! Selbst auf der GIGABYTE CD ist kein chipsatztreiber vorhanden!


 
Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM (Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers -> Individual Drivers (Motherboard/Chipset)). Den Southbridgetreiber und je nach Einstellung (AHCI oder IDE) noch den AHCI Treiber.



> Nachtrag: Ich denke, dass es eine Software Sache ist. Windows läuft ja im Abgesicherten modus ohne Probleme. Auch der Start geht ja, bis zu dem Punkt, an dem Autostart Programme und Treiber geladen werden. Kann das sein, das die Programme den PC zum Absturz bringen (ohne Bluescreen)


 
Ein Treiberproblem ist sehr wahrscheinlich, wenn im abgesicherten Modus keine Probleme auftreten. Probiere noch die Chipsatztreiber aus.
Wenn das nicht hilft, würde ich das OS neu aufsetzen. Sofern es tatsächlich nur ein Software-/Treiberproblem ist, geht das schneller, als stundenlang nach der Ursache zu suchen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

> Ein Treiberproblem ist sehr wahrscheinlich, wenn im abgesicherten Modus keine Probleme auftreten. Probiere noch die Chipsatztreiber aus.
> Wenn das nicht hilft, würde ich das OS neu aufsetzen. Sofern es tatsächlich nur ein Software-/Treiberproblem ist, geht das schneller, als stundenlang nach der Ursache zu suchen.


 
Ich kann mich Simpel1970 nur anschließen... Hört sich stark nach Treiber-Konflikt an...

Hast du in letzter Zeit neue Installiert, die evtl. Probleme machen können?
Drucker, Scanner, Maus etc?


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Juli 2010)

Nein, ist jetzt kein Treiberproblem mehr, gerade hat er sich zweimal im Bios Aufgehängt! Es gab zwar keinen Automatischen Neustart, ist aber dennoch eigenartig.
Auch der Abgesicherte Modus ist mir heute abgenippelt.

Naja, ich muss jetzt vorerst aufhören, da lässt die Konzentration so nach, da macht man nurnoch das gleiche.

Ich werde vermutlich das Betriebssystem komplett frisch installieren, sofern das Bios geht, es kommt jetzt ständig die Overklocking meldung, obwohl ich nix gemacht habe.
Und was heißt in letzter zeit etwas neues Installiert? Der Rechner ist ja neu! Da sollte man schon alles installieren.

Und warum sind die Treiber mit ATI logo?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2010)

Wenn du noch ins Bios reinkommst, stelle die RAM-Spannung auf 1,65V. Die Frequenz der RAM auf 1066mhz (533mhz) absenken.


----------



## Liathan (30. Juli 2010)

Nachdem der Rechner ja immer mehr Probleme hat, schau doch mal ob er jetzt korrekt mit der alten Grafikkarte laufen würde oder ob er da jetzt auch Probleme macht.
Wenn ja könnte das Mainboard was wegbekommen haben.


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch ins Bios reinkommst, stelle die RAM-Spannung auf 1,65V. Die Frequenz der RAM auf 1066mhz (533mhz) absenken.



Was meinst du mit 1066mhz (533mhz)?
Soll ich jetzt 1066 oder 533 einstellen?


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2010)

> Und was heißt in letzter zeit etwas neues Installiert? Der Rechner ist ja neu! Da sollte man schon *alles *installieren.



Genau da könnts haken... Wenn mit "Alles" auch alte Drucker, Scanner & Co. gemeint sind, kanns schon Probleme geben... Die Treiber sind einfach nicht für W7 gedacht... Es sei denn du hast neue aus dem Netz gezogen... Dann wäre der Verdacht hinfällig...

Die Idee von Simpel1970 mit dem Ram solltest du auf jeden Fall ausführen (sofern es geht)

Wie sehen eingentlich die Temperaturen deines PC´s aus? Nicht das der CPU-Kühler locker sitzt, o.ä.

Hast du eigentlich anderen RAM zum testen da? Wäre eine Möglichkeit, wenn der Tipp von Simpel1970 nicht hin haut....


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Juli 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Genau da könnts haken... Wenn mit "Alles" auch alte Drucker, Scanner & Co. gemeint sind, kanns schon Probleme geben... Die Treiber sind einfach nicht für W7 gedacht... Es sei denn du hast neue aus dem Netz gezogen... Dann wäre der Verdacht hinfällig...
> 
> Die Idee von Simpel1970 mit dem Ram solltest du auf jeden Fall ausführen (sofern es geht)
> 
> ...




Ne, anderen Ram hätte ich nicht hier, habe aber einen RAM Test drüberflitzen lassen. Alte komponenten sind auch nicht am Rechner (Drucker 2 Jahre, Tasta und Maus 1 Jahr) und ich habe übrigens Vista 32 Bit und nicht win7 

Temps normal, CPU liegt bei ca. 40-50 grad, unter last sinds vllt 60, aber dann muss der Rechner schon extrem belastet sein (100%)

Ich schau, dass ich Maus und Tastatur aktualisieren kann, vllt. liegts ja daran.

So, mittlerweile ist es ein glücksspiel, überhaupt den bootscreen zu sehen. Habe gerade neunmal einen piepton gehört... Power fail steht in der anleitung, jetzt checke ich nochmals alles durch.


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Juli 2010)

Der Schpammer schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit 1066mhz (533mhz)?
> Soll ich jetzt 1066 oder 533 einstellen?


 
1066mhz einstellen. Je nach Bios wirst du aber entweder die 1066mhz finden, oder aber 533mhz (DDR2 RAM 533x2=1066). Kommt aber auf das Gleiche raus.


----------



## Liathan (30. Juli 2010)

Hm Power Fail? Könnte sein dass das Netzteil Probleme macht und dadurch Spannungsschwankungen entstehen.
Vielleicht hat der Einbau der GTX 480 nem (evtl.) angeknacksten Netzteil den Rest gegeben und es verabschiedet sich grade.

Hast du ein entsprechend gutes Ersatznetzteil zum testen da?


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Juli 2010)

Was sollte ich noch alles auf Lager haben? Ich bin da noch nicht so extrem im PC geschäft, dass ich 5 PCs da habe, aus denen ich Teile nehmen kann. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich kann in diesem Leistungssektor nix bieten.

Ich habe vorhin den PC OHNE USB geräte gestartet, stattdessen habe ich halt die PS2 Maus/Tastaturanschlüsse verwendet.
Hat geklappt, dann hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und Treiber für die Razer Lycosa (tasta) und Copperhead (maus) installiert, die ich dummerweise vergessen hatte. Bis jetzt gehen die Beiden ohne problem, auch der PC macht keine Probleme. Falls der PC wieder zickt, dann melde ich mich hier wieder, schonmal Danke!

P.S. Ich habe im Bios den RAM auf Auto gelassen, da ich die Taktfrequenz nicht passen einstellen konnte. Von den Spannungen habe ich gleich garnichts gefunden.

... tasta und Maus sinds auch nicht, hatte wieder einen Absturz...
Die Tastatur hat auch audiostecker, die Werden am Pc angeschlossen, damit kann man dann an der Tastatur ein Headset anstecken. Kann es sein, dass dadurch der Realtek treiber spinnt? Denn ohne diese beiden Stecker im PC gehts


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Juli 2010)

Wie laufen denn die Abstürze ab? Werden Bluescreens angezeigt?

Hast du die RAM-Einstellungen im Bios schon ausprobiert (RAM Spannung, -Frequenz)?


----------



## Der Schpammer (31. Juli 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Wie laufen denn die Abstürze ab? Werden Bluescreens angezeigt?
> 
> Hast du die RAM-Einstellungen im Bios schon ausprobiert (RAM Spannung, -Frequenz)?



Bild bleibtkurz hängen, dann ist der Screen komplett schwarz. Kurz danach hört man den Piepton und bekommt den Bootscreen.

Nein, RAM-Einstellungen habe ich nicht gemacht, ist DRAM dass selbe wie der normale RAM? Denn der war der einzige, den ich gefunden habe. Oder läuft dass ganze unter Memory? Dort kann ich aber nicht die Frequenz 1066 oder 2x533 einstellen, und von der Spannung habe ich gleich garnix gefunden, aber momentan geht er, wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Kann es also sein, dass Realtek rumzickt?


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Juli 2010)

Im Bios -> Menü "MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)" -> System Voltage Control auf [Manual] -> DRAM Voltage control auf [1,65V].

Reicht das nicht, zusätzlich die Frequenz auf:

Menü "MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)" -> Set Memory Clock [Manual] -> X5.33 einstellen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (1. August 2010)

gut, danke! Falls es wieder nicht klappt, mach ichs, aber wie heißts so schön: Don't touch a running System 
Montag gibts ne Lan, da wird der Rechner mal richtig belastet^^


----------



## simpel1970 (1. August 2010)

Jupp...schau ma mal.


----------



## Der Schpammer (2. August 2010)

Hallo, jetzt auf der LAN ist ein Absturz! Ich habe sofort den RAM eingestellt, aber es hilft nix... Ist noch jemand da? Wäre jetzt blöd, mein Bruder sitzt da ohne Rechner.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. August 2010)

RAM ist wie eingestellt? Und was heißt "hilft nix"? Wie/wann und bei welchen Aktionen stürzt der Rechner ab?
Laufen Prime95 und Furmark stabil?
Wie sind die Temperaturen der CPU/GPU unter Last?


----------



## Der Schpammer (3. August 2010)

RAM habe ich auf 1,65 V und 2x 533 MHz gestellt. Ergebnis: Abstürze bleiben da.
Prime und Furmark habe ich nochnicht versucht.
Unter last ist die GPU auf 90° C und CPU auf 55° C (GTA IV in Voller Grafikpracht)

Der Absturz ist immer unterschiedlich. Es beginnt immer während einem Spiel. Wenn man dann Neustartet (macht er Automatisch) hängt er sich beim Zeigen des Windows Logos auf, bei der Willkommensnachricht oder kurz nachdem man auf den Desktop gelangt.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. August 2010)

Teste mit Prime und Furmark, ob der PC stabil bleibt. Achte bei Furmark besonders auf die GPU Temp, nicht dass diese zu heiß wird.

Stelle in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen _(Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit -> System -> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen)_ den "automatischen Neustart bei Systemfehlern" ab. Evtl. bekommst du dann einen Bluescreen angezeigt.

Schau auf jeden Fall in der Ereignisanzeige (administrative Ereignisse) nach, ob zum Zeitpunkt der Abstürze (ist nach Datum und Uhrzeit sortiert) Fehlereinträge protokolliert wurden.


----------



## Der Schpammer (3. August 2010)

Hier mal die Ereignisanzeige, da kommen fast nur Fehler vor! Ich hoffe, es kapiert jemand, was das heißt^^ Wie warm darf die CPU eigendlich werden? Ich habe gelesen 65° C



Spoiler



Ebene    Datum und Uhrzeit    Quelle    Ereignis-ID    Aufgabenkategorie
Warnung    03.08.2010 18:30:07    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    8573ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    03.08.2010 16:27:25"
Warnung    02.08.2010 18:22:28    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    103    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieses Startdienstes hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    audioendpointbuilder
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Audiodienst
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1670ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1323ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    02.08.2010 16:20:18"
Warnung    02.08.2010 18:22:28    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1000\4&174ede36&0&0001
     Anzeigename        :    Realtek High Definition Audio
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    1217ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    706ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    02.08.2010 16:20:18"
Fehler    02.08.2010 18:22:28    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    90151ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    02.08.2010 16:20:18"
Warnung    02.08.2010 12:48:11    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    10171ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    5084ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    02.08.2010 10:46:01"
Fehler    02.08.2010 12:48:11    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    92853ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    02.08.2010 10:46:01"
Warnung    01.08.2010 19:37:25    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    GEARAspiWDM
     Anzeigename        :    CD DVD Filter
     Version        :    2.02.00.01
     Gesamtzeit        :    9120ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    7620ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 17:35:06"
Fehler    01.08.2010 19:37:25    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    117792ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 17:35:06"
Fehler    01.08.2010 17:17:28    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    400    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Informationen zum Systemleistungs-Überwachungsereignis: 
     Szenario        :    Systemreaktionsverhalten
     Analyseergebnis        :    Bei der Analyse konnten keine Fehlerursachen ermittelt werden.
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 15:17:20"
Fehler    01.08.2010 17:15:09    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    401    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess beansprucht Prozessorzeit beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Hostprozess für Windows-Dienste
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Threadzeit        :    115ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    35ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 15:15:01"
Fehler    01.08.2010 17:15:09    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    401    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess beansprucht Prozessorzeit beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Threadzeit        :    115ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    36ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 15:15:01"
Fehler    01.08.2010 17:15:09    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    400    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Informationen zum Systemleistungs-Überwachungsereignis: 
     Szenario        :    Systemreaktionsverhalten
     Analyseergebnis        :    Die Analyse war erfolgreich, und es wurden Fehlerursachen gefunden.
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 15:15:01"
Fehler    01.08.2010 17:12:46    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    400    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Informationen zum Systemleistungs-Überwachungsereignis: 
     Szenario        :    Systemreaktionsverhalten
     Analyseergebnis        :    Bei der Analyse konnten keine Fehlerursachen ermittelt werden.
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 15:12:37"
Fehler    01.08.2010 16:59:14    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    86362ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 14:57:07"
Fehler    01.08.2010 11:30:18    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    95080ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    01.08.2010 09:28:08"
Warnung    31.07.2010 22:00:08    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    405    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Diese Datei ist fragmentiert und beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Users\Axel\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\1031\StructuredQuerySchema.bin
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Threadzeit        :    17513ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    100ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 19:59:45"
Warnung    31.07.2010 22:00:08    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    402    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess führt zu viele Datenträgeraktivitäten aus beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\System32\audiodg.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows Graphisolierung für Audiogeräte 
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Threadzeit        :    17513ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    1460ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 19:59:45"
Warnung    31.07.2010 22:00:08    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    402    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess führt zu viele Datenträgeraktivitäten aus beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV\LaunchGTAIV.exe
     Anzeigename        :    SecuROM Launcher
     Version        :    0.1.0.0
     Threadzeit        :    17513ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    2061ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 19:59:45"
Fehler    31.07.2010 22:00:08    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    402    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess führt zu viele Datenträgeraktivitäten aus beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Threadzeit        :    17513ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    3868ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 19:59:45"
Kritisch    31.07.2010 22:00:08    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    401    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess beansprucht Prozessorzeit beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    Idle
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Threadzeit        :    17513ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    18493ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 19:59:45"
Fehler    31.07.2010 22:00:07    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    400    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Informationen zum Systemleistungs-Überwachungsereignis: 
     Szenario        :    Systemreaktionsverhalten
     Analyseergebnis        :    Die Analyse war erfolgreich, und es wurden Fehlerursachen gefunden.
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 19:59:45"
Warnung    31.07.2010 19:36:45    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    LogonUI.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows Logon User Interface Host
     Version        :    6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
     Gesamtzeit        :    30ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    287ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 17:34:13"
Fehler    31.07.2010 19:36:45    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    111663ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 17:34:13"
Warnung    31.07.2010 19:36:44    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    EMDMgmt
     Anzeigename        :    ReadyBoost-Dienst
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    2648ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2305ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 09:59:04"
Warnung    31.07.2010 19:36:44    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    RasMan
     Anzeigename        :    RAS-Verbindungsverwaltung
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    11633ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    9192ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 09:59:04"
Warnung    31.07.2010 19:36:44    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    47850ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 09:59:04"
Warnung    31.07.2010 12:03:08    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    tunnel
     Anzeigename        :    Microsoft Tunnel Interface Driver
     Version        :    6.0.6002.18209 (vistasp2_gdr.100218-0019)
     Gesamtzeit        :    435ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    276ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 10:00:14"
Fehler    31.07.2010 12:03:08    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    133971ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 10:00:14"
Warnung    31.07.2010 12:03:07    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    47850ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 09:59:04"
Warnung    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A102&REV_1000\4&174ede36&0&0001
     Anzeigename        :    Realtek High Definition Audio
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    786ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    255ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Warnung    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    USB\ROOT_HUB\4&eb66714&0
     Anzeigename        :    USB-Root-Hub
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    1296ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    303ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Warnung    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2c1bf672&0
     Anzeigename        :    USB-Root-Hub
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    559ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    558ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Warnung    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    ACPI\PNPA000\4&5d18f2df&0
     Anzeigename        :    AVOYG1JU IDE Controller
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    1616ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    584ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Warnung    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    USB\ROOT_HUB\4&16acadff&0
     Anzeigename        :    USB-Root-Hub
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    649ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    649ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Warnung    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    nvvsvc.exe
     Anzeigename        :    NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 258.96
     Version        :    8.17.12.5896
     Gesamtzeit        :    345ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    288ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Warnung    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    LogonUI.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows Logon User Interface Host
     Version        :    6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
     Gesamtzeit        :    478ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    422ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Fehler    31.07.2010 10:03:21    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    101879ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.07.2010 08:01:08"
Fehler    30.07.2010 18:55:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    407    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess verbraucht zu viel Arbeitsspeicher: 
     Dateiname        :    GTAIV.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Grand Theft Auto IV
     Version        :    1, 0, 7, 0
     Größe des Arbeitssatzes    :    1266400Kb
     Arbeitsspeicher in Prozent    :    38.6768273762549
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 16:55:29"
Warnung    30.07.2010 18:55:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    402    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess führt zu viele Datenträgeraktivitäten aus beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\System32\wermgr.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows Problem Reporting
     Version        :    6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
     Threadzeit        :    825ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    64ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 16:55:29"
Warnung    30.07.2010 18:55:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    402    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess führt zu viele Datenträgeraktivitäten aus beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    \Device\HarddiskVolume1\Windows\System32\taskeng.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Aufgabenplanungsmodul
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Threadzeit        :    825ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    109ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 16:55:29"
Fehler    30.07.2010 18:55:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    400    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Informationen zum Systemleistungs-Überwachungsereignis: 
     Szenario        :    Systemreaktionsverhalten
     Analyseergebnis        :    Die Analyse war erfolgreich, und es wurden Fehlerursachen gefunden.
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 16:55:29"
Fehler    30.07.2010 14:50:01    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    102733ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 12:47:47"
Warnung    30.07.2010 14:14:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    108    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Anwendung der Benutzerrichtlinie hat eine Verlangsamung des Systemstartprozesses verursacht: 
     Name        :    PreShellInit
     Gesamtzeit        :    6962ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    4383ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 12:12:36"
Warnung    30.07.2010 14:14:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    UsbFltr
     Anzeigename        :    Diamondback USB Optical Mouse Driver
     Version        :    1.0.0.3.0.0
     Gesamtzeit        :    8506ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    7006ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 12:12:36"
Warnung    30.07.2010 14:14:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    929ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    704ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 12:12:36"
Fehler    30.07.2010 14:14:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    107022ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 12:12:36"
Fehler    30.07.2010 14:14:49    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    119172ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 11:20:04"
Warnung    30.07.2010 13:24:39    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    vHidDev
     Anzeigename        :    Virtual Hid Device
     Version        :    6.1.7600.16385 built by: WinDDK
     Gesamtzeit        :    8158ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    6658ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 11:22:25"
Fehler    30.07.2010 13:24:39    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    105823ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 11:22:25"
Fehler    30.07.2010 13:24:38    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    119172ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 11:20:04"
Warnung    30.07.2010 13:15:47    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    8461ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    4675ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 11:13:41"
Fehler    30.07.2010 13:15:47    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    108405ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 11:13:41"
Warnung    30.07.2010 13:15:46    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    4510ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 11:13:16"
Fehler    30.07.2010 11:02:10    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    106018ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 09:00:02"
Warnung    30.07.2010 11:02:09    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    28131ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    30.07.2010 08:31:02"
Fehler    31.12.2008 23:06:23    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    108584ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    31.12.2008 22:04:01"
Fehler    29.07.2010 18:47:16    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    91006ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 16:45:05"
Warnung    29.07.2010 18:47:15    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    PolicyAgent
     Anzeigename        :    Windows IPsec SPD Server DLL
     Version        :    6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
     Gesamtzeit        :    221ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1618ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 16:44:33"
Warnung    29.07.2010 18:47:15    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    9602ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 16:44:33"
Warnung    29.07.2010 18:44:19    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    108    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Anwendung der Benutzerrichtlinie hat eine Verlangsamung des Systemstartprozesses verursacht: 
     Name        :    PreShellInit
     Gesamtzeit        :    2285ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    653ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 16:42:15"
Warnung    29.07.2010 18:44:19    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    amhobv5o
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    1863ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    363ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 16:42:15"
Fehler    29.07.2010 18:44:19    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    119640ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 16:42:15"
Kritisch    29.07.2010 15:31:31    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    148666ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:28:35"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Spooler
     Anzeigename        :    Spoolersubsystem-Anwendung
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1391ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    756ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    slsvc
     Anzeigename        :    Microsoft-Softwarelizenzierungsdienst
     Version        :    6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1273ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1206ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    LanmanWorkstation
     Anzeigename        :    Arbeitsstationsdienst-DLL
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1319ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1264ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Winmgmt
     Anzeigename        :    WMI
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    2283ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1568ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Eventlog
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    2785ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1830ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Schedule
     Anzeigename        :    Aufgabenplanungsdienst
     Version        :    6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
     Gesamtzeit        :    2551ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1889ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    WebClient
     Anzeigename        :    Web DAV-Dienst-DLL
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    2242ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1947ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    wscsvc
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Sicherheitscenterdienst
     Version        :    6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
     Gesamtzeit        :    2196ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1958ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    SysMain
     Anzeigename        :    Superfetch-Diensthost
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    3177ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2205ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    WSearch
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    3425ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2366ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Warnung    29.07.2010 15:31:30    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    39350ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:27:34"
Kritisch    29.07.2010 15:09:36    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    401    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Prozess beansprucht Prozessorzeit beeinflusst die Leistung von Windows: 
     Dateiname        :    Idle
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Threadzeit        :    5006ms
     Blockierte Zeit        :    19502ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:09:28"
Fehler    29.07.2010 15:09:36    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    400    Systemleistungsüberwachung    "Informationen zum Systemleistungs-Überwachungsereignis: 
     Szenario        :    Systemreaktionsverhalten
     Analyseergebnis        :    Die Analyse war erfolgreich, und es wurden Fehlerursachen gefunden.
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 13:09:28"
Fehler    29.07.2010 13:45:57    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    102225ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 11:43:40"
Warnung    29.07.2010 13:45:56    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    35620ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 11:42:42"
Warnung    29.07.2010 12:30:29    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    7355ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    3242ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 10:28:13"
Fehler    29.07.2010 12:30:29    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    111880ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 10:28:13"
Warnung    29.07.2010 12:30:28    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    VSS
     Anzeigename        :    Microsoft® Volumeschattenkopie-Dienst
     Version        :    6.0.6002.18005 (lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
     Gesamtzeit        :    4197ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    197ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 09:26:23"
Warnung    29.07.2010 12:30:28    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    FontCache3.0.0.0
     Anzeigename        :    PresentationFontCache.exe
     Version        :    3.0.6920.4000 built by: QFE
     Gesamtzeit        :    7364ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    3364ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 09:26:23"
Warnung    29.07.2010 12:30:28    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    38375ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 09:26:23"
Warnung    29.07.2010 10:12:54    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    IntcAzAudAddService
     Anzeigename        :    Realtek(r) High Definition Audio Function Driver
     Version        :    6.0.1.6151 built by: WinDDK
     Gesamtzeit        :    396ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    140ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 08:10:44"
Fehler    29.07.2010 10:12:54    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    92219ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 08:10:44"
Warnung    29.07.2010 10:12:53    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    27273ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 08:09:55"
Warnung    29.07.2010 09:40:20    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    nvlddmkm
     Anzeigename        :    NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 258.96 
     Version        :    8.17.12.5896
     Gesamtzeit        :    1366ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    292ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 07:38:09"
Warnung    29.07.2010 09:40:20    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    IntcAzAudAddService
     Anzeigename        :    Realtek(r) High Definition Audio Function Driver
     Version        :    6.0.1.6151 built by: WinDDK
     Gesamtzeit        :    430ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    332ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 07:38:09"
Fehler    29.07.2010 09:40:20    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    91734ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 07:38:09"
Warnung    29.07.2010 09:40:18    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Winmgmt
     Anzeigename        :    WMI
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1673ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    976ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 07:37:19"
Warnung    29.07.2010 09:40:18    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    27548ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 07:37:19"
Fehler    29.07.2010 09:01:51    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    98388ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:59:32"
Warnung    29.07.2010 09:01:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    38603ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:58:32"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:58:22    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    audiodg.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows Graphisolierung für Audiogeräte 
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    5446ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1946ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:56:02"
Fehler    29.07.2010 08:58:22    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    70391ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:56:02"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:58:20    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    42198ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:54:57"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:54:34    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    68778ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:52:19"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:54:31    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    TrkWks
     Anzeigename        :    Überwachung verteilter Verknüpfungen (Client)
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1304ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1053ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:51:31"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:54:31    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    25768ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:51:31"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:39:07    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    6265ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1265ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:36:50"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:39:07    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    7615ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2615ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:36:50"
Fehler    29.07.2010 08:39:07    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    70331ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:36:50"
Warnung    29.07.2010 08:39:06    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    27356ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 06:36:01"
Warnung    29.07.2010 07:52:04    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    9861ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    4861ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 05:49:44"
Fehler    29.07.2010 07:52:04    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    65241ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    29.07.2010 05:49:44"
Warnung    29.07.2010 07:52:03    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Diese Anwendung hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    5054ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    3554ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 19:48:31"
Warnung    29.07.2010 07:52:03    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    32203ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 19:48:31"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:33    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    5845ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    3345ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:25:01"
Fehler    28.07.2010 20:27:33    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    79818ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:25:01"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Schedule
     Anzeigename        :    Aufgabenplanungsdienst
     Version        :    6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1039ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    597ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Spooler
     Anzeigename        :    Spoolersubsystem-Anwendung
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1104ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    599ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    WSearch
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    1715ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    685ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    CryptSvc
     Anzeigename        :    Kryptografiedienste
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1379ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    743ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    SysMain
     Anzeigename        :    Superfetch-Diensthost
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1756ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    784ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    TrkWks
     Anzeigename        :    Überwachung verteilter Verknüpfungen (Client)
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1194ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1177ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Fehler    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    AVP
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    19993ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    15993ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Diese Anwendung hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    5004ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    4504ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 20:27:32    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    31582ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 18:24:08"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:43:38    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    106    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Hintergrundoptimierungen (Vorabruf) haben länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Name        :    BackgroundPrefetchTime
     Gesamtzeit        :    37810ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    24968ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:40:03"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 19:43:38    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    149820ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:40:03"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 19:43:37    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    124288ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:37:36"
Fehler    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    106    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Hintergrundoptimierungen (Vorabruf) haben länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Name        :    BackgroundPrefetchTime
     Gesamtzeit        :    45860ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    24968ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    USB\ROOT_HUB\4&16acadff&0
     Anzeigename        :    USB-Root-Hub
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    653ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    622ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2c1bf672&0
     Anzeigename        :    USB-Root-Hub
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    654ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    624ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&17e4c9d9&0&0
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    2023ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1013ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&17e4c9d9&0&1
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    3923ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1905ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21254128&0&1
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    3792ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2031ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21254128&0&0
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    3792ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2031ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Fehler    28.07.2010 19:15:50    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    87715ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:13:07"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:49    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    AVP
     Anzeigename        :    
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    4784ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    784ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:12:09"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:49    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Diese Anwendung hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    2660ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1160ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:12:09"
Warnung    28.07.2010 19:15:49    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    35143ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 17:12:09"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:38:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&3866ef5e&0
     Anzeigename        :    USB-Root-Hub
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    653ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    326ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:36:01"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:38:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    USB\ROOT_HUB\4&eb66714&0
     Anzeigename        :    USB-Root-Hub
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    918ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    564ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:36:01"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:38:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE\4&160ddd18&0&0
     Anzeigename        :    Diskettenlaufwerk
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    916ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    565ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:36:01"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:38:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort\4&26a5f65c&0&LPT1
     Anzeigename        :    Logische Schnittstelle für Druckeranschluss
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    915ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    565ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:36:01"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:38:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&17e4c9d9&0&0
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    2023ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1563ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:36:01"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:38:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    avp.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Kaspersky Anti-Virus
     Version        :    9.0.0.736
     Gesamtzeit        :    2603ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    103ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:36:01"
Fehler    28.07.2010 18:38:42    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    89480ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:36:01"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:38:41    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    33704ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:35:05"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:10:51    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    nvlddmkm
     Anzeigename        :    NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 258.96 
     Version        :    8.17.12.5896
     Gesamtzeit        :    1544ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    44ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:08:36"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:10:51    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    services.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Anwendung für Dienste und Controller
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    9086ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    6586ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:08:36"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:10:51    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    75152ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 16:08:36"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:10:48    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Diese Anwendung hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1632ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    132ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 15:22:33"
Warnung    28.07.2010 18:10:48    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    27821ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 15:22:33"
Warnung    28.07.2010 17:01:16    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21254128&0&1
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    3792ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1292ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:57:34"
Warnung    28.07.2010 17:01:16    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&21254128&0&0
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    3792ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1292ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:57:34"
Warnung    28.07.2010 17:01:16    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    109    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Geräts hat länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    PCIIDE\IDEChannel\4&17e4c9d9&0&1
     Anzeigename        :    IDE-Kanal
     Version        :    
     Gesamtzeit        :    3799ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1299ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:57:34"
Warnung    28.07.2010 17:01:16    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    5155ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2655ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:57:34"
Warnung    28.07.2010 17:01:16    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    101    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieser Anwendung hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    spoolsv.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Spoolersubsystem-Anwendung
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    5343ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    2843ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:57:34"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 17:01:16    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    160239ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:57:34"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 17:01:15    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Stereo Service
     Anzeigename        :    Stereo Vision Control Panel API Server
     Version        :    7.17.12.5896
     Gesamtzeit        :    19988ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    15988ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:53:43"
Warnung    28.07.2010 17:01:15    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Diese Anwendung hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1612ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    112ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:53:43"
Warnung    28.07.2010 17:01:15    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Diese Anwendung hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    MSASCui.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows Defender User Interface
     Version        :    1.1.1600.0
     Gesamtzeit        :    5008ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    3508ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:53:43"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 17:01:15    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    208846ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:53:43"
Warnung    28.07.2010 16:43:25    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung dieses Treibers hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    tunnel
     Anzeigename        :    Microsoft Tunnel Interface Driver
     Version        :    6.0.6001.18000 (longhorn_rtm.080118-1840)
     Gesamtzeit        :    2275ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    775ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:38:52"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 16:43:25    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    201803ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:38:52"
Warnung    28.07.2010 16:10:02    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    110    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Initialisierung des Sitzungs-Managers hat zu einer Verlangsamung des Systemstartprozesses geführt: 
     Name        :    SMSSInit
     Gesamtzeit        :    11414ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    1414ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:08:06"
Warnung    28.07.2010 16:10:02    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    43163ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:08:06"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 16:10:01    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Dieser Dienst hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    Stereo Service
     Anzeigename        :    Stereo Vision Control Panel API Server
     Version        :    7.17.12.5896
     Gesamtzeit        :    19979ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    15979ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:07:19"
Warnung    28.07.2010 16:10:01    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Diese Anwendung hat eine Verzögerung des Systemherunterfahrprozesses verursacht: 
     Dateiname        :    explorer.exe
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Explorer
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    1572ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    72ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:07:19"
Warnung    28.07.2010 16:10:01    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    25291ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:07:19"
Warnung    28.07.2010 16:05:35    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    37417ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:03:47"
Warnung    28.07.2010 16:05:34    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde heruntergefahren: 
     Dauer des Herunterfahrens    :    8620ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    false
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 14:03:16"
Fehler    28.07.2010 16:02:26    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    106    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Die Hintergrundoptimierungen (Vorabruf) haben länger gedauert und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Name        :    BackgroundPrefetchTime
     Gesamtzeit        :    35378ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    5378ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 13:59:46"
Fehler    28.07.2010 16:02:26    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    99285ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 13:59:46"
Warnung    28.07.2010 15:57:37    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    103    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Der Start dieses Startdienstes hat länger gedauert als erwartet und dadurch die Leistung des Systemstartprozesses beeinträchtigt: 
     Dateiname        :    audioendpointbuilder
     Anzeigename        :    Windows-Audiodienst
     Version        :    6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
     Gesamtzeit        :    2392ms
     Beeinträchtigungszeit    :    392ms
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 19:46:28"
Kritisch    28.07.2010 15:57:37    Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung    "Windows wurde gestartet: 
     Startdauer        :        :    285970ms
     Beeinträchtigung        :    true
     Vorfallzeit (UTC)    :    28.07.2010 19:46:28"


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Kannst du das mal in Spoiler packen?
Man scrollt sich ja zu Tode.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. August 2010)

Den Chipsatztreiber (Link hatte ich gepostet) hast du inzwischen installiert?

Mache bitte ein Screenshot von HDTune (Reiter Health).

Kontrolliere die Datenkabel der Festplatten, ob diese korrekt sitzen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. August 2010)

Chipsatztreiber verwirren mich ein wenig. Wenn ich diese Installieren will, kommt immer die Catalyst Installation, aber in dem Rechner ist ja keine ATI... Ich checks echt nichtmehr. (Auf der CD von GIGABYTE ist auch das ATI zeug drauf, aber warum ATI, ist doch AMD, auch wenns ein und die selbe Firma ist. Das Board hat zwar ATI Crossfire, aber AMD Chipsatz, entweder die Nennen alles Einheitlich oder unterscheiden...

HD Tune kommt im laufe des Tages, Kabel sitzen alle fest drann.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

Der Chipsatztreiber ist Teil der Catalyst Suite. Folge dem Link, den ich dir gegeben habe:



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Drivers & Support | GAME.AMD.COM (Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers -> Individual Drivers (Motherboard/Chipset)). Den Southbridgetreiber und je nach Einstellung (AHCI oder IDE) noch den AHCI Treiber.



Wähle nur den Southbridgetreiber (für den AMD Chipsatz) und evtl. den AHCI Treiber (sofern AHCI im Bios eingestellt ist).


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. August 2010)

Aha, klingt irgendwie unlogisch, weil nichtmal eine onboard Grafik vorhanden ist, aber wenn du es sagst, wird schon stimmen 

Der Screen kommt übrigens in wenigen Minuten nachgereicht.

Edit: Hier mal der Screen. Nach dem Upadten der Daten in HD Tune war noch viel mehr rot, leider habe ich das zuspät bemerkt und HD Tune Stürzt jetzt beim Upaten immer ab...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

Wie kommst du dabei auf Onboard-Grafik? 
Zur Erläuterung: Wiki-Southbridge

Die Southbridge regelt u.a. den Datentransfer mit den Festplatten, welcher nach den Fehlerprotokollen ziemlich hinkt.

HDTune scheint die SMART-Werte nicht auslesen zu können. Probiere das Tool CrystalDiskInfo, ob dieses die SMART Werte korrekt auslesen kann.
Schaue bitte auch noch nach, an welchem SATA-Port die Systemplatte hängt (welche Farbe hat er und welche Portnummer).


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. August 2010)

Ja, ich weiß schon, dass southbridge nicht für Grafik ist  Aber deshalb hat mich das ATI verwirrt, ATI ist ja für Grafiklösungen bekannt, und nicht für Chipsätze. 

Festplatte steckt in GSATA_6 (anschluss ist weiß)

crystal disc kann die SMART Werte auch nicht auslesen. Stattdessen ist der PC wieder abgestürzt. Da ich den automatischen Neustart deaktiviert hatte, hätte ich Bluescreens sehen können, aber da kommt keiner. Der Monitor geht aus, da er kein Signal von der Grafikkarte bekommt.
Ich schau mal im BIOS, ich glaube da kann man einstellen, ob man die SMART Werte auslesen kann oder nicht. Zur not hätte ich auch eine BOOT CD, mit der ich das Auslesen versuchen könnte.
Im BIOS habe ich jetzt SMART Aktiviert, aber es lässt sich nicht auslesen, auch nicht mit der BOOT Disc.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

> Festplatte steckt in GSATA_6 (anschluss ist weiß)



Das ist der Grund, warum die SMART-Werte nicht ausgelesen werden.
Dies ist der Gigabyte-Port. Für den brauchst du die speziellen Gigabyte-SATA-Treiber.

Stecke aber die Platte auf die blauen SATA-Ports (SATA_1)!


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. August 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund, warum die SMART-Werte nicht ausgelesen werden.
> Dies ist der Gigabyte-Port. Für den brauchst du die speziellen Gigabyte-SATA-Treiber.
> 
> Stecke aber die Platte auf die blauen SATA-Ports (SATA_1)!




Okay, dann stecke ich das um. Gerade vorhin hats die Nvidia Treiber zerlegt!


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

Beim installieren? Oder ist der Treiber abgestürzt?


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. August 2010)

Die sind einfach nicht mitgestartet, stattdessen hat Windwos eigene Treiber geladen. Jetzt habe ich ein anderes Problem: Der Rechner gibt mir kein Bild mehr! Beim Start kam vorhin eine Reihe von Pieptönen, die aber so verdammt schnell sind, das Zählen nicht richtig möglich ist (war fast ein durchgehendes Piepgeräusch) Aber es könnte der "Graphicscard Error" sein. Jetzt baut mein Bruder die Karte aus, und baut sie nochmals ein, in der hoffnung, dass die Kontakte richtig sitzen.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

Ok. Viel Erfolg!

HDD ist nun am (blauen) AMD-Port angeschlossen?


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. August 2010)

Ja, HDD ist am Blauen stecker. Hier ist ein screen von crystalDisc


----------



## simpel1970 (4. August 2010)

Lesefehlerrate: 76096110 (dezimal) -> deutet auf Problem mit der Plattenoberfläche hin.
Suchfehlerrate: 3412347 (dezimal) -> deutet auf Positionierungsproblem der Lese-/Schreibeinheit hin.
Hardware ECC wiederhergestellt: 76096110 (dezimal) -> korrigierte Bitfehler beim Lesen. Kann auf Problem mit der Plattenoberfläche hindeuten.

Hast du noch Garantie auf der Platte? Wenn ja, Daten sichern und einschicken!
Wenn nicht, wichtige Daten sichern und neue Platte kaufen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. August 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Lesefehlerrate: 76096110 (dezimal) -> deutet auf Problem mit der Plattenoberfläche hin.
> Suchfehlerrate: 3412347 (dezimal) -> deutet auf Positionierungsproblem der Lese-/Schreibeinheit hin.
> Hardware ECC wiederhergestellt: 76096110 (dezimal) -> korrigierte Bitfehler beim Lesen. Kann auf Problem mit der Plattenoberfläche hindeuten.
> 
> ...



Danke, kann es daran liegen mit den Abstürzen? Wäre klasse, wenn endlich die Fehlerquelle gefunden wurde!

Die Paltte ist genauso wie der Rest vom PC nichtmal 14 Tage alt, d.h. ich könnte sie doch direkt umgetauscht bekommen, oder?
Daten sind zum Glück (fast) alle noch auf dem alten Rechner.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. August 2010)

Das kann durchaus an der Platte liegen (...die meißten Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige und auch die Freezes deuten darauf hin). Ob es allein an der Platte liegt, werden wir sehen, wenn du die Neue eingebaut hast.

Und ja, du bekommst sie direkt umgetauscht. Egal ob 14tägiges Rückgaberecht oder nicht. Bei einer (nagelneuen) Festplatte dürfen die o.g. Fehler nicht auftreten.


----------



## Der Schpammer (9. August 2010)

Die Festplatte habe ich losgeschickt. Über das Wochenende wurde die Platte vom vorigen rechner eingebaut, damit man dass Teil benutzen kann. Bis jetzt geht alles!
Dann sag ich mal vielen herzlichen Dank an alle die geholfen haben, besonders auch an simpel1970! Wenn du ein Keks willst, musst du mir Deine Adresse geben, willst du lieber Butterkeks oder was anderes?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Wenn es mit der anderen Platte nun läuft, haben wir ja den Schuldigen.

Butterkeks wäre prima 

Hast du noch die manuellen Einstellungen für den RAM drin (533mhz)? Wenn ja, kannst du die ja wieder rückgängig machen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Der Schpammer (9. August 2010)

Ja, die Einstellungen sind noch drin, aber was bringt es mir, wenn ich die wieder rückgängig mache? Ist es nicht egal, ob es jetzt auf Auto oder manuell steht?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. August 2010)

Theoretisch nicht ganz. Du hast 1333mhz Speicher, der jetzt durch die manuellen Einstellungen "nur" auf 1066mhz läuft. Das kannst du wieder auf Auto stellen.
Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wirst zwar nicht merken, ich wollte es dennoch erwähnen. Wenn ich dir schon im Bios rumpfusche, können die Einstellungen, die nicht unbedingt notwendig sind (wie auch die RAM-Spannung) hinterher auch wieder auf "normal".

Sollten hinterher erneut Probleme auftreten (wovon ich nicht ausgehe), kannst du die Spannung ja wieder erhöhen und ggf. die Frequenz wieder absenken.


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. September 2010)

Hallo, wieder ein Problem mit der Schrottkiste... Im Prinzip das Selbe, nur jetzt bleibt er beim Hochfahren hängen (wenn das Windowslogo kommt). Er ist heute während dem Spielen hängengeblieben. Nach einigen Minuten wurde ein Manueller Reset durchgeführt. Seitdem lässt sich das ganze nicht starten.

Hoffe ihr könnt meinem Bruder Helfen indem ihr mir Helft  Ich kann das gejammer echt nichtmehr hören.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

Der PC startet überhaupt nicht mehr? Bios Reset hast du schon ausprobiert?


----------



## FrozenLayer (7. September 2010)

Hatte exakt das gleiche Problem wie du, nur ohne die Festplattenfehler da. Und auch nur mit der GTX 480 (mit der 9800 GT hing er nicht im BIOS und beim booten, dafür aber nach 15-30 Minuten im Spiel)
Allerdings kann ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass es am Mainboard liegt. Hab das ASRock zurückgeschickt und mit ein Intel DP55KG geholt. Seitdem hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Freeze mehr, auch nicht in Spielen...


----------



## Der Schpammer (7. September 2010)

Ich habe vorgestern Testweise dem rechner mal einen Ram-Riegel entnommen und dann gestartet. Ging, dann als test ein Video angesehen. Das ging eine viertel Stunde. Aufeinmal bleibt das Bild stehen, der Ton wiederholt sich und der Graka Lüfter dreht höher! Dann das faszinierende: Der Ton läuft ganz normal weiter! Nur das Bild ist Gefreezed!

Okay, dann mach ich kurzen Prozess: Rechner aus, GTX 480 Raus und geforce 8400 GS rein => Läuft!

Also ich würde sagen Grafikkarte... oder soll irgendein Controller auf dem Mainboard zicken?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

Kannst du die Graka bei einem Bekannten testen?


----------



## Der Schpammer (8. September 2010)

Ich selbst hätte noch einen Rechner, aber ich muss dann ATI Teiber runterwerfen, Nvidia drauf und ein anderes Netzteil müsste auchnoch rein... und da habe ich keins, nur das aus dem Problemrechner... um aber das NT aus der Sache Auszuschließen müsste ein anderes her. Verwandschaft hat keine so rießen Rechner (Graka passt nicht ins Gehäuse und das NT ist schwach)


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2010)

Dann liegt es an dir...Graka auf gut Glück reklamieren und hoffen, dass es mit der Neuen besser wird...


----------



## Der Schpammer (20. September 2010)

So, die Graka ist wieder da, aber das wars nicht. Der Händler hat sie getestet, lief anscheinend ohne Probleme. Er meinte, dass es am NT oder MB liegen könnte. Jetzt habe ich heute mal das NT bei mir an den Rechner gehängt, hat auch geklappt. Da es ja auch manchmal im Bios stecken geblieben ist und auch Pieptöne kamen, die nichtmal im Handbuch standen, kann es doch sein, dass das MB defekt ist, oder? Ich teste jetzt mal die Karte und das NT in einem 3. PC, der geht einfacher auseinander zu bauen. Bei mir passt das lange Ding nicht rein XD

Übrigens heißt es jetzt wieder beim start, dass der System Memory overclocked ist... komisch, ich habe da aber nix gemacht...


----------



## simpel1970 (21. September 2010)

Evtl. hat ja das Mobo nur ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte.

Wie sind denn die RAM im Moment im Bios eingestellt? Bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z (Reiter Memory).
Diese erneut auf 1066mhz (533mhz) setzen und die RAM-Spannung auf 1,65V.

Die RAM-Riegel hast du schon mal mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüft?
Hilft das nichts, würde ich auch mal das Beta-Bios ausprobieren.


----------



## Der Schpammer (21. September 2010)

Der RAM ist im Bios wieder auf Auto. Aber die Meldung kam auch schon mit den veränderten Werten, von daher...

Memory habe ich auch schon mit allen Möglichen Programmen tausende male getestet, also daran kanns eigendlich garnichtmehr liegen.

Das Board wird aber zum Händler geschickt... mal sehen...

Noch ein Problem mehr, der Alte PC gibt kein Bild mehr aus... egal ob onboard oder Graka... echt zum Kotzen, kein bock mehr auf dem seine bescheuerten rechner...


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2010)

Der Schpammer schrieb:


> Das Board wird aber zum Händler geschickt... mal sehen...


 
Ok. Warten wir auf das Neue.



Der Schpammer schrieb:


> Noch ein Problem mehr, der Alte PC gibt kein Bild mehr aus... egal ob onboard oder Graka... echt zum Kotzen, kein bock mehr auf dem seine bescheuerten rechner...


 
Um was für ein System handelt es sich (Systemkomponenten, incl. NT)?


----------



## Der Schpammer (22. September 2010)

Der andere Rechner ist ein Acer Aspire Komplett PC, da die Komponentne herauszufinden ist schon fast Sinnlos, Acer bietet kaum Support zu dem Modell (Wurde damals für einen Discounter Produziert...) Da die neue Grafikkarte zum testen nicht ins Gehäuse gepasst hat habe ich halt das Board ausgebaut. Beim Ausbau wurde es leicht durchgebogen (da wurde eine Schraube so fest rangedreht, dass sich der Abstandhalter in das Loch des Boards gebort hat und dort festgesteckt ist... Ich dachte immer HP wäre ein mist, aber Acer ist da ja noch schlimmer ) ähm... wo war ich... achso, kann es sein, das durch das leichte biegen ein Haarriss entstanden ist, der das Board lahmlegt? Ich versuche es noch mit einem anderen NT, aber die dinger gibts mitlerweile schon für unter 50 Euro, wenns an dem liegen sollte...


----------



## simpel1970 (22. September 2010)

Das kann durchaus sein, dass durchs durchbiegen ein Riss entstanden ist.

Ich hätte jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus auf das NT getippt (das kannst du ja einfach mit dem anderen NT gegentesten).


----------



## Der Schpammer (22. September 2010)

NT Denke ich auch, aber momentan ist die Laune im Keller, das ding packe ich am wochenende an.
Mein PC hatte auch mal das Selbe Problem. Kein Bild aber der Grakalüfter dreht voll auf... wars NT. Aber es muss ja nicht immer die Selbe Ursache sein.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. September 2010)

Eben, mögliche Ursachen kann es mehrere geben.

Dann tanke erst einmal wieder etwas Laune auf. Mit Unmut würde ich das auch nicht machen wollen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (25. September 2010)

So, NT wars nicht... ist vermutlich das Board, naja was solls. Mein Rechner zickt jetzt auch, erkennt das Mikrofon vom headset am Frontanschluss nichtmehr, hinten wirds erkannt, aber es kommt kein Signal rein. Ich kauf mir jetzt dann ein USB headset, dann ist ende mit dem mist.

mal sehen was noch alles kaputt geht  Erstmal den Rechner vom Bruder hinbekommen, der war ja am teuersten.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. September 2010)

Das Board vom Bruder ist schon auf dem Weg zu dir? Hat sich der Support schon gemeldet?


----------



## Der Schpammer (29. Oktober 2010)

So, das Teil ist schon länger wieder da, naja war wohl nix. Ich habe mal die Spannung des Rams etwas erhöt, aber bringt auch nix. Jetzt ist aber Win7 32 Bit drauf. Die Treiber wurden installiert, komischer weiße bleibt der Ethernet Treiber bei der Installation hängen und legt den kompletten PC Lahm, danach ging wieder nix... nur abgesicherter Modus...
Komische sache... Werde mal schaun, obs ein neues BIOS gibt, dann versuch ich irgendwie die Treiber vom Ethernet zu eliminieren.


nachtrag: Nö, BIOS update bringt nix, und vom Ethernet konnte ich nix finden... kann es auch an falschen BIOS einstellungen liegen? Nicht das es nur ein ganz kleiner Fehler ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Oktober 2010)

Ein Bios Reset (CMOS Reset) schon gemacht und "Load Optimized Defaults" ausgewählt?


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, alles schon gemacht, aber ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher worans liegt. Irgendetwas stimmt mit den Treibern nicht! Abgesicherter Modus geht ja, da hier keine Treiber geladen werden. Auch ein frisches Windows ohne Treiber läuft perfekt. Mein Onkel (ist selbstständiger PC-Fachmann ) meinte, ich soll Windows nochmals installieren, und dann die Treiber installieren und dabei ein Protokoll erstellen lassen. Es könnte sein, das sich zwei Treiber nicht vertragen und zum absturz führen.

Ich habe jetzt nur keinen Plan, wie das mit dem Protokoll funtkioniert (also wann und wo ich es starten soll) Wo die Funktion versteckt ist weiß ich aber (Leistung und Informationstools oder irgendwie so...)


Soll ich das Protokoll während der installation der Treiber laufen lassen oder im abgesicherten Modus? Denn ins normale Win komm ich selten rein.


Update: Ich habe jetzt mal testweise win7 64 Bit draufgeschmissen... 

Das hat nichts gebracht, im gegenteil! Mir wurde schon im Installationssetup einmal der Bluescreen "_PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA"_  auf den Monitor geworfen, nachdem es endlich drauf war kam es nochmals,  jetzt lässt er sich nicht starten, es kommt immer sofort der screen. Der abgesicherte Modus startet auch nichtmehr.
Nach ein Wenig Goooglen bin ich schnell draufgekommen, worans liegen kann:
-Festplatte hat nen schaden, bzw. das Dateisystem
-Die CPU ist defekt, bzw. Speicherkomponeten der CPU
-RAM ist defekt
-VRAM der Grafikkarte ist defekt

Mittlerweile sehe ich die CPU als Fehler, heute wollte der PC nichtmal  starten, also kein Piepton, kein Bild, nichts! Erst nach mehrmaligen  Versuchen kam das erlößende "Piep" und der Biosscreen hat mich begrüßt.  Kann es daran liegen? Ist wirklich die CPU defekt? Festplatte kann ich  schon fast ausschließen, die wurde ja schon einmal ausgetauscht. Graka und Board könnens auch nicht sein, die wurden beide vom Hersteller geprüft.

Ich lass jetzt dann mal Memtest86+ laufen... oder ich versuchs, mal sehen ob der sich beschwert.

Es wurde kein Defekt gefunden, aber ich bin wieder ins windows reingekommen, noch schnell die Treiber installiert, neustart und bin wieder in Windows angekommen, wow, was für ein glück 
Ereignisprotokoll angesehen:
PciIDE/IDE Channel hat eine zu lange Reaktionszeit, gleich fünfmal die Meldung!
cdrom SCSI CD-ROM-Driver hat das selbe Problem, zu langsam
Und die Hintergrundabstimmumg (Vorabruf) hat auch zu lange gedauert.

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, was das heißt und wie ich das beheben kann.


----------



## Der Schpammer (2. November 2010)

Also, ich habe heute nochmals die Graka versucht, die ja laut Händler "einwandfrei" sei... Rein in meinen PC, Treiber drauf und es lief nach ein paar schwirigkeiten mit dem Bild beim Booten (da kam einfach kein Signal zum Monitor) Crysis gespielt, Mafia II, alles ohne Probleme. Dann nen neustart und zack! er Bleibt beim Postscreen vom Bios hängen! Okay, nochmals... wow, Windows wird gestartet, scheinbar... Er bleibt bei dem Tollen Windowslogo hängen, die Platte Arbeitet aber kräftig weiter!? Ich habe es danach nichtmehr geschafft ins Windows reinzukommen. Heute gab es sogar noch eine Premiere, mein Stummes Board hat mit der 480 Sprechen gelernt, und da hat es gleich losgebrabbelt und mir mehrere Pieptöne hintereinander an den Kopf geworfen. Das war heute das erste Mal seit den 2 1/2 Jahren die ich den PC besitze, das ich weiß, dass das Board nen Speaker hat 
Jetzt kanns nur die Grafik sein (egal was der Shop gemeint hat) oder das NT, das ich vom Problem PC genommen habe, da ich nur 400 Watt habe.
Hat da sonst noch jemand eine Meinung? Der Bluescreen "Fault_Page_in_Nonpaged_Area" kann ja auch auf einen defekten VRam hindeuten.
Übrigens habe ich jetzt eine Dump zu dem Screen, wer also will, darf das ganze mal Analysieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2010)

Die Dump Datei kannst du gerne hochladen.

So wie du es ausführst, dürfte es wohl an der Graka oder am NT liegen.
(Was hast du für ein NT ist bei deinem PC drin?)


----------



## Der Schpammer (3. November 2010)

Beim Problem PC ist ein Silverstone Strider Plus 850 Watt.
Bei mir ist ein BeQuiet DarkPowerPro mit 450 Watt drinne. (im Post davor habe ich versehentlich 400 Watt geschrieben)

Die Dump reiche ich später noch nach, bin gerade nicht am passenden PC...

Der Händler hat ja die Graka angeblich getestet, das ergiebt von daher keinen Sinn, deshalb sage ich jetzt mal spontan NT, aber die Graka könnte auch nur schlecht unter die Lupe genommen worden sein.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. November 2010)

Hast du einen Bekannten (mit einem entsprechend dimensionierten NT) bei dem du die Grafikkarte testen könntest?


----------



## Der Schpammer (3. November 2010)

Hmm....  spontan fällt mir da niemand ein, ich mach mich mal schlau...
Ich hab jetzt noch schnell die Dump angehängt, incl. meiner Analyse (war das erste Mal, also nicht drauf verlassen )

http://rapidshare.com/files/428690615/Fault_Page_in_nonpaged_area_dump.zip


----------



## simpel1970 (8. November 2010)

Die Auswertung hast du richtig gemacht 

Aber auch danach liegt das Problem beim Speichermanagement (Speicherzugriffsverletzung bei einer Leseoperation).

Kannst du noch mal aufschreiben, wie der RAM aktuell eingestellt ist (Frequenzen, Timing, Spannung).

Überprüfe auch noch die SMART Werte der neuen Festplatte.


----------



## Der Schpammer (8. November 2010)

RAM ist wieder auf auto, da die Spannung von 1,6 V nichts bewirkt hat. Die Taktung ist auf 1333 MHZ...

Sonst ist alles auf Auto, aber trotdem die Einstellungen.

CAS# latency                     9T
RAS to CAS R/W Delay         9T
Row Precharge Time            9T
Minimum RAS Active Time  24 T
1T/2T Command Timing      --
TwTr Command Delay          5T
Trfc0 for DIMM 1            160 ns
Trfc2 for DIMM 2              --
Trfc1 for DIMM 3             160 ns
Trfc3 for DIMM 4               --
Write Recovery                10 T
Row Cycle Time                33T
RAS to RAS Delay               4T


so, nochmals eine Zusammenfassung der möglichen Fehlerquellen für den Bluescreen:
RAM -> Könnte Quelle des Bluescreens sein
CPU -> L2 Cache kann auch für den Bluescreen verantwortlich sein.
GPU -> Nicht für Bluescreen verantwortlich, Fehler taucht auch mit anderer Karte auf.
Antivirenprogramm -> kann nicht sein, ist noch keins drauf
Mainboard -> wurde vom Hersteller überprüft
Festplatte -> Status ist laut Crystal Disk "Gut", Testfestplatte aus meinem PC ergab auch den Fehler
Defektes Filesystem -> Wurde testweise auch mal mit Linux erstellt
Defekte Windwosinstallation -> Fehler tauchte bisher nur mit der 64 Bit Version auf, DVD Defekt?

So, heute habe ich noch schnell die GTX 480 wieder eingebaut. Der PC startet manchmal garnicht (keine Initialisierung der Geräte) oder das Board piept wie verrückt... also haben wir zwei Bautellen in einem PC
Da der Fehler auch in meinem PC aufgetaucht ist, muss es an der Grafikkarte oder am Netzteil liegen. Da die Grafikkarte vom Händler überprüft wurde eher unwarscheinlich.
Das NT wird vermutlich diese Woche zum überprüfen losgeschickt.

So, jetzt blickt man wieder etwas durch


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

Gute Zusammenfassung 

Senke die Taktung auf 1066mhz, Trfc0-1-2-3 auf 110ns. Row Cycle Time auf 41clocks. Bringen die Einstellungen was?


----------



## Der Schpammer (9. November 2010)

Also Bluescreen kam bis jetzt keiner mit den Einstellungen, aber er friert halt noch ein... komischer weiße geht der abgesicherte Modus etwas Stabiler als der normale. Naja, falls sich was ändert, schreib ichs


----------



## simpel1970 (9. November 2010)

Dann lasse die Einstellungen so und erhöhe zusätzlich noch mal die RAM-Spannung.


----------



## Der Schpammer (11. November 2010)

Wie hoch soll ich die Spannung setzten? Momentan geht eh nix, das NT ist beim überprüfen, wer weiß was mit dem Teil los ist...


----------



## simpel1970 (12. November 2010)

Die Spannung der RAM bis max. 1,65V hochsetzen.


----------



## Der Schpammer (4. Dezember 2010)

So, das NT ist wieder zurück... Nix defekt, naja, auf jeden fall habe ich den Ram jetzt ein bisschen Mehr Volt zum fressen gegeben, aber nicht 1,65 V, da zeigts mir im BIOS schon rot an^^ Das Problem bleibt bestehen. Manchmal startet das Gerät nichtmal (kein Piepton, initialisierung fehlerhaft?)
Die Festplatte rattert beim hängenden Windows aber noch fleißig weiter.

Ich denke enfach, das die Graka im eimer ist. Die wurde ja nicht vom Hersteller, sondern vom Händler getestet. Mit jeder anderen Karte läuft er ja!
In meinem Pc hat aber die GTX 480 gezickt. Ich kanns mir anders nichtmehr erklären.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2010)

Der Schpammer schrieb:


> auf jeden fall habe ich den Ram jetzt ein bisschen Mehr Volt zum fressen gegeben, aber nicht 1,65 V, da zeigts mir im BIOS schon rot an^^


 
Wieviel Spannung hast du jetzt eingestellt?
1,65V ist kein Problem, auch wenn es rot anzeigt. Testweise würde ich die Spannung noch ausprobieren, bringt das nichts, kannst du es wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## flasha (6. Dezember 2010)

Hattest du eigentlich das Board schon umgetauscht?


----------



## Der Schpammer (11. Dezember 2010)

Board wurde vom Hersteller geprüft. Die Spannung werde ich mal auf 1,65 V erhöhen, mal sehen was passiert


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2010)

Wieviel Spannung war denn eingestellt?


----------



## Der Schpammer (12. Dezember 2010)

Meinst du jetzt mit der Standard (Auto) Einstellung? Da warens 1,5 V... ist ja vom RAM Hersteller so angegeben.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2010)

Genau, wollte nur wissen, ob an der Spannung schon manuell gedreht wurde.


----------



## Der Schpammer (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab die Nvidia Treiber deinstalliert (Abgesicherter Modus) und jetzt gehts wieder... habe schon mehere unterschiedliche Versionen installiert, bringt aber nix. Da die selben Treiber mit anderen Karten funktioniert, bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt!
Kann es sein, dass der Treiber und die Karte nicht richtig miteinander kommunizieren?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn es ohne die Grafiktreiber funzt (Standard Win-Treiber) mit aber nicht, würde sich der Verdacht auf eine Grafikkartenproblem /-defekt erhärten.

Hilfreich wäre, wenn du die Grafikkarte in einem anderen PC testen könntest.


----------



## Der Schpammer (17. Dezember 2010)

Habe ich ja schon, ich bin der meinung, dass dort das Problem auch erst aufgetreten ist, nachdem die Treiber drauf waren...


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das dort auch so war, würde ich die Grafikkarte nochmals reklamieren (war doch schon mal weg, oder?).


----------



## Der Schpammer (18. Dezember 2010)

Jo, war aber nur beim Händler, wurde anscheinend nur von denen getestet.


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn die Karte auf zwei unterschiedlichen Systemen Probleme nach der Installation der Grafiktreiber macht, würde ich das denen mitteilen, bzw. mal genauer nachfragen, was oder wie der Händler geprüft hat.


----------



## Der Schpammer (21. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben mal Gigabyte kontaktiert, die meinten auch, dass es höchstwarscheinlich an einem Grafikkartendefekt liegt. Der PC an sich läuft ja mit den Treibern und einer anderen Nvidia Karte.
Jetzt liegt die Karte wieder beim Händler, der das ganze weiterleitet...
Der shop hat sich übrigens umbenannt  ein Hinweis?


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hoffentlich nicht 
Aber wenn Gigabyte letztendlich die Karte umtauscht, kann das ja egal sein.


----------



## Der Schpammer (22. Dezember 2010)

Tja, mal sehen was raus kommt, werde auf jeden Fall nochmals das Ergebnis schreiben


----------



## simpel1970 (22. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar 
Bis dann.


----------



## Der Schpammer (29. Januar 2011)

So, die Karte ist wieder da, das Problem aber auch!
Laut GIGABYTE ist das Teil ganz (haben anscheinend nur einen Testdurchlauf gemacht...)
Okay, Karte rein in PC, Knopf drücken und.... NICHTS! Lüfter laufen zwar, aber es kommt kein Piepen! Okay, reset... das ganze 6 Mal wiederholt und dann endlich der Bootscreen... so, danach sollte ja "Windows wird gestartet" zu sehen sein... aber davor blieb alles schwarz. Okay Reset durchführen, das ganze wieder ungefähr 6 mal, dann wieder Bootscreen -> BIOS Einstellungen und wollte gucken ob alles passt... dann bleibt der PC hängen... okay, Reset... wer hätte es gedacht wieder an die 6 mal Knöpfchendrücken. Jetzt startet Windows... okay, schon mal gut! Gleich auf Nvidia.de für die neusten Treiber und ZACK! Die Grafikkarte hat wieder zugeschlagen! Das Bild ist gefroren... hm.... mal die Power-Taste drücken und was passiert? Der tolle Abmelde-Sound dröhnt aus den Lautsprechern... Bild ist immernoch auf Nvidia.de... bis der PC schließlich ausgeht.

Das kanns doch nicht sein?! Nur mit dieser Karte geht der PC nicht. Mein eigener Rechner ist mit der Problem GTX 480 auch nur nach zufallsprinziep gerade so über den Bootscreen hinaus gekommen.

Was kann man dagegen machen? Der Garantiezeitraum ist doch ein Jahr, das geht diesen Sommer zu Ende und das Problem wurde innerhalb eines Jahres noch nicht gelöst!


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja zum Mäusemelken...

Was für ein NT hast du in deinem eigenen Rechner?
Hast du DDR3 RAM in deinem Rechner?


----------



## Der Schpammer (30. Januar 2011)

DDR2 RAM ist bei meinem drinne
NT war das des Problemrechners (Silverstone ST85F-P (850 Watt))
Ich selbst habe nur ein BeQuiet 450 Watt NT


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Januar 2011)

Bei deinem 450W NT könnte es knapp werden mit der GTX480. Hättest du evtl. noch ein stärkeres NT zum testen?


----------



## Der Schpammer (31. Januar 2011)

Nein, habe kein anderes zur verfügung, aber das Silverstone NT wurde ja vom Hersteller überprüft... ausser die haben gepfuscht.


----------



## Der Schpammer (22. Februar 2011)

So, der PC wurde bei einem Computerladen (Verkäufer der Grafikkarte) duchgecheckt... Ergebnis: Grafikkarte Defekt! Die haben das dumme Teil wieder zu GIGABYTE geschickt, jetzt ist das Teil zum 3. Mal dort!!!


----------



## XtreMe- (22. Februar 2011)

Hmm.. Ich hab mir den Thread jetzt durchgelesen ^^
Ich hoffe für dich und deinen Bruder, dass der PC endlich gescheit läuft ^^
Wenn das mein PC machen würde (was der sich nicht traut) würde er paar saftige Tritte kriegen ^^ (Das weiss er).
Ich hab da nicht so eine Geduld :S
Viel Glück ^^

Gn8 noch an alle..


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2011)

Ich drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass die Odysee dann endlich vorbei ist!


----------



## Der Schpammer (8. April 2011)

Die Odysee ist nun auch vorbei: Gigabyte hat die Karte endlich umgetauscht und jetzt geht alles... finde nur schwach, dass sie erst nach dem 4. Prüfen (beim 3. Einschicken) den Fehler gefunden haben. Jetzt stand der Rechner die ganzen Monate still, da hätten sie kullanzhalber auch ein etwas neueres Modell rausschicken können.
Okay, vielen Dank an alle, die hier mitgeholfen habe, besonderer Dank an Simpel1970 der die ganze Zeit über mit Rat und Tat zur Seite Stand.

Man sieht sich (aber hoffentlich nichtmehr in diesem Thread)


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2011)

Da hätten die in der Tat etwas springen lassen können.

Ich freue mich aber, dass wir dein Problem lösen konnten. 

Viele Grüße und gern geschehen


----------

